# How much do you love your self?



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

Heh. Okay, true. In all fairness I should have stated that I don't parade around like some of these kids do.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

DayLightSun said:


> Just thought I'd give you spot light.


*:] *Dances* Cause if your friends don't dance, and if they don't dance, than they're no friends of mine. :dry:*


----------



## TheHappyMinority (Nov 3, 2008)

I have to actively make sure I tell myself I'm awesome a lot, otherwise I'm inclined to be very unsure of myself and whether I'm seen as 'good enough' to others - A pretty useless frame of mind to exist in. Most of the time I feel embarassed saying the word 'love', even online - I feel a bit awkward right now. I have trouble telling it to anyone else unless it's an email and I can spell it 'luv' to try to deflect a little. Outloud I refer to myself in third person to say it, and or use it followed by a cutesy nickname straight afterwards to lessen the impact. I don't want to smother people with my squishiness. 
Woah, rambling again. In conclusion I suppose I do ... y'know, that _word_ myself (If I really think about it). But mostly I mask it with other pep up things like "I'm awesome!"


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

How do I love me? Let me count the ways... 










I love Me to the depth and breadth and height
My soul can reach, when feeling out of sight
For the ends of Being and ideal Grace.
I love Me to the level of everyday's
Most quiet need, by sun and candle-light.
I love Me freely, as men strive for Right;
I love Me purely, as they turn from Praise.
I love Me with a passion put to use
In my old griefs, and with my childhood's faith.
I love Me with a love I seemed to lose
With my lost saints, --- I love Me with the breath,
Smiles, tears, of all my life! --- and, if God choose,
I shall but love Me better after death.


...in short, I LOVE ME LOTS.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> A scene? Hmm.. Interesting way of putting it. To be fair it is a social group, organised by increasing the success of their relationships through exemplifying their emotional reactivity. Hence Emo (derived from Emotional) which reflects the emphasis placed on the emotional and thus decreasing the perceived significance of regulated or normalised emotional inhibition.
> 
> Likewise, the love-hate relationship takes two dichotomous extremes (highly motivated emotional responses) and placing them in a self-reflective context. :crazy:


Where is this going ?
are you just emphasizing heighten emotions in a social group ?
Or are you telling cjay that that he is not a social group with heighten emotions .... Sorry I got lost there...


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

This post was dedicated to me wasn't it? I love myself every second of every day. I love myself so much that I don't know what I'd do if something happened to me. People wish they could love themselves the way I love me.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> This post was dedicated to me wasn't it? I love myself every second of every day. I love myself so much that I don't know what I'd do if something happened to me. People wish they could love themselves the way I love me.


That was awesome!:laughing:


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

DayLightSun said:


> Where is this going ?
> are you just emphasizing heighten emotions in a social group ?
> Or are you telling cjay that that he is not a social group with heighten emotions .... Sorry I got lost there...


The commentary was directed towards the separation of depression and dichotomisation of emotional experience (in a self-reflective fashion - love/hate), following the placement of a flippant MBTI poster in response to his post. I used the example of emphasized emotional interactions in the establishment of social normalization as exemplified by the Emo trend culture that was mentioned by CJay as an example of the "marketing" or culturalisation of depressive negative emotion in Emo and referenced in the poster as a comedic rebuttal to his own love/hate relationship with himself. The comedy was recursive within what I and CJay had both stated and hence abstracted these concepts following the fact.


----------



## Merov (Mar 8, 2009)

50%
:mellow:


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

I love myself so much that _I use l'Oreal, because I'm worth it_


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

skyline said:


> I love myself so much that _I use l'Oreal, because I'm worth it_


Or l'Oreal Emo: "Because I'm worthless".. :bored: wouldn't resist.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Or l'Oreal Emo: "Because I'm worthless".. :bored: wouldn't resist.


Yum, that product would just make my day! I'd feel so much closer to all of my Emo friends! - We're like one big, sobby gangbang. It's good to feel down when you feel down together. As long as the unified feeling doesn't cheer me up Too much, or I'll lose my magic. But when I do, I'll still have l'Oreal Emo ^^


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

DayLightSun said:


> That was awesome!:laughing:


Would you expect any less from me?


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

way less than I should...but I don't know how to.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

I would flirt with me, so.... 

Yeah Im pretty cute


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> This post was dedicated to me wasn't it? I love myself every second of every day. I love myself so much that I don't know what I'd do if something happened to me. People wish they could love themselves the way I love me.


_Singing:_ "You're so vain. I bet you think this thread is about you, don't you?"


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I only live with myself because I have to. I've gone so long without feeling genuine happiness or fulfilment.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Eylrid said:


> _Singing:_ "You're so vain. I bet you think this thread is about you, don't you?"


Well of course it was, isn't it obvious? I love myself that I even worship myself at the Temple of Me I have in my closet.:tongue:


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Probably too much, I do have some deep flaws I prefer not to bring up though!

I come off as a bit of a jerk sometimes because of my confidence, I do care what people think of me though, a lot.


I'm cool though.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

We have our second cool ESTP. That makes the good/bad spread+1
Unique (typology) -1
Treebob (cafe) +1
Sheenster (cafe) +1


----------

